# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  LinearGradientBrush to VB

## henrikl

Hi,

I need help to convert a piece of XAML to VB.Net

XAML


```
                        <LinearGradientBrush EndPoint="0.5,1" StartPoint="0.5,0">
                            <GradientStop Color="#FF464646" Offset="0.243"/>
                            <GradientStop Color="White" Offset="1"/>
                        </LinearGradientBrush>
```

Thank you in advance

----------


## jmcilhinney

Have you read the documentation for the LinearGradientBrush class? That seems the obvious place to start looking. That said, if you understand how XAML works then you should be able to translate that fairly easily. Obviously it's a LinearGradientBrush object and each attribute translates to a property.  The nested elements would be items in a collection property and the fact that they are GradientStop elements suggests that that property would be named GradientStops or something close to that.

----------

